# Bigshot's admission of trolling



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Ooo! I just googled to see if I could find the picture of the Synergistic Research placebo device and I found a nice article about me and my friend! I wear the title "banned user" proudly. I was banned for speaking the truth and proving it.

http://www.headfonia.com/synergistic...-magic-or-not/


----------

